
Customer service rep creates game to vent his frustration, gets fired - rgsteele
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/1321317--tax-agency-employee-creates-online-game-to-vent-his-frustration-with-taxpayers
======
rgsteele
Just to clarify, the game's author hadn't been fired yet when the article was
published, but this tweet reveals his fate:

<https://twitter.com/davidsgallant/status/296388135191986178>

